# Samba and Active Directory



## josmcs (Dec 15, 2011)

I am trying to configure my FreeBSD with Samba to validate users agains windows active directory.  I have followed the various tutorials out there but with no success.  Does anyone have a real working example of the smb.conf and krb5.conf configuration.

Thanks,
Joe


----------

